# Rider Ratings no longer being shown now - Just N/A



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Not sure if there is thread on this? I did not see it on the forum. But now riders ratings not being shown? Last week they took the rider destination on waybill away. Anybody else not seeing this anymore?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Not sure if there is thread on this? I did not see it on the forum. But now riders ratings not being shown? Last week they took the rider destination on waybill away. Anybody else not seeing this anymore?


Did it start just today? All my riders had ratings last night.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Either Friday or yesterday not sure. It may be coming to your city in the near future just like the price cuts were rolled out? One area at a time. I hope its just part of the glitch we have been talking about on other threads. Time will tell?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Not sure if there is thread on this? I did not see it on the forum. But now riders ratings not being shown? Last week they took the rider destination on waybill away. Anybody else not seeing this anymore?


This is NOT a glitch!
Starting from last week, my Fare Offer screen hasn't shown the Pax name or Rating!
This is part of a concerted effort to deny the Drivers any information that gives them a Choice.
1) Destination on Waybill: GONE!
2) Flexibility to Cancel: GONE!
3) Pax name on Offer Screen: GONE!
4) Pax Rating on Offer Screen: GONE!

DRIVERS ARE DRONES TO UBER!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I figured it. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

What cities is this happening in? Might as well scrap the rating system if this is a permanent change.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> What cities is this happening in? Might as well scrap the rating system if this is a permanent change.


Exactly.. Yesterday I'm pretty sure I was still seeing ratings on the ping screen in DC, so maybe market specific or just started after I signed off last night. I would certainly demand an answer from Uber, and word it in along the lines of "you're taking away my ability to make informed choices as an independent contractor" or some such. They certainly should be trying hard to steer away from things that might be attributed to an employee/employer relationship.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm in the ATL and I can still see Pax rating.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I can see it in LA as well.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> I can see it in LA as well.


Some really wild weird stuff going on with the Driver App for some drivers!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Eww lame! I only did Friday night. Didn't work sat or sun. I haven't seen this yet.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I am new to Uber and I also can't find anywhere where the rider rated us, only where I rated them. 
Not fair. My star rating dropped overnite yet I haven't worked since Sunday. Also, when you rate a rider, does it show up immediately and do they know which driver rated them?? Because if it does show up, the rider can just give the driver a crappy rating in return- tit for tat and this system is getting ridiculous. I am likely not even going to rate riders at all or just give them a 5 to avoid spiteful ratings. This completely discourages honesty.

Anyone have an opinion on this? 


UberCemetery said:


> Not sure if there is thread on this? I did not see it on the forum. But now riders ratings not being shown? Last week they took the rider destination on waybill away. Anybody else not seeing this anymore?


ew


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Kaz said:


> I am new to Uber and I also can't find anywhere where the rider rated us, only where I rated them.
> Not fair. My star rating dropped overnite yet I haven't worked since Sunday. Also, when you rate a rider, does it show up immediately and do they know which driver rated them?? Because if it does show up, the rider can just give the driver a crappy rating in return- tit for tat and this system is getting ridiculous. I am likely not even going to rate riders at all or just give them a 5 to avoid spiteful ratings. This completely discourages honesty.


Drivers cannot see what individual riders rated them, only their overall. Riders are never shown their ratings and many don't even know drivers rate them.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

This must be a glitch. There's no way the rider's name would be hidden; how would you confirm who your rider is? Did you see the phone number?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Riders name is visible - Has to be - The riders name might only be visible after you accept the ride although lets keep an eye on that? Not sure..


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I think what chi1cabby means is when the device - (not phone)  alerts the driver about a ride - that's the offer screen.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

The passenger's name does disappear once you start navigation, replaced with how many minutes to arrival. But if you turn nav off, the name comes back.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Well I am noticing considerably low ratings for pax, which I understand why is this happening but about a month ago it was unusual to see pax below 4.6 now I see them around 4 or even lower, seen 3.4s. So perhaps thats why they are not displaying them from now on. Must be all those pax wanting a limo service treatment with a bus fare in hand....


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Just a suggestion. Forget about rating passengers, as the riders ratings do not matter anyways and they are hiding them in some markets. Now if you get a pucker, or a complete asshole for what ever reason that's a different story you have to let that be known.

Just Rate Uber on how you are currently generally feeling about them after every ride instead. I believe that most of the drivers are rating passengers 5* anyways most of the time, as drivers are trying to have a good attitude and just want to be happy, and be making money while online. That is the goal right?

We all did not sign up to do this for charity and rack up miles on our cars. There is no reason we all have to be judgmental on every rider. What about when somebody sets up a ride for somebody else, and the person that set it it up rates the driver? Now how is that right the paying rider and driver never actually met.

Please see the current poll results at the link below. By the way the poll is still open.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/lets-rate-uber-lets-help-uber-help-us.3115/


----------



## LenV (Aug 19, 2014)

I am a fairly new driver, about 15 trips so far. Have had a 5 rating up until today and see that it dropped to 4.6. I went through each trip. The only way I can find what the rider rating is to go to the invoices on the Driver Log Page and click on the trip and it will give you the rating. Every rating so far was a 5. Yesterday, I did cancel a trip because I got caught in a heavy downpour and did not want to risk driving through a flooded street. Could that be the reason?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

LenV said:


> The only way I can find what the rider rating is to go to the invoices on the Driver Log Page and click on the trip and it will give you the rating. Every rating so far was a 5.


That's the rating you gave the rider. There is effectively no way to find out what each rider rated you.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

LenV said:


> I am a fairly new driver, about 15 trips so far. Have had a 5 rating up until today and see that it dropped to 4.6. I went through each trip. The only way I can find what the rider rating is to go to the invoices on the Driver Log Page and click on the trip and it will give you the rating. Every rating so far was a 5. Yesterday, I did cancel a trip because I got caught in a heavy downpour and did not want to risk driving through a flooded street. Could that be the reason?


Hi LenV,

They really do not show you what each rider has rated you. Its just my guess that your local Uber office may have down rated you a little for the cancel? And other riders may have given you a 4 or something here and there. But we all can not be sure. I do know that they control the ratings if you do something they do not like. There is no way for you to maintain a 5 forever. You just can not please everybody. Just do your best get more rides, to offset a bad rating here or there. Try not to watch your ratings so much. What market do you work in?


----------



## LenV (Aug 19, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Hi LenV,
> 
> They really do not show you what each rider has rated you. Its just my guess that your local Uber office may have down rated you a little for the cancel? And other riders may have given you a 4 or something here and there. But we all can not be sure. I do know that they control the ratings if you do something they do not like. There is no way for you to maintain a 5 forever. You just can not please everybody. Just do your best get more rides, to offset a bad rating here or there. Try not to watch your ratings so much. What market do you work in?


Thanks very much, UC.
I work in the Tampa Bay Area, which covers a lot of territory. There have been several beeps I have ignored because they were 20 miles away. Why should I drive 20 miles for a one mile ride? Also, I sometimes leave the app on when I am not "on duty" just to see where rider demand in the area is. Am now correct in assuming that we are obligated to accept all beeps? That kinda sucks!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

LenV said:


> Thanks very much, UC.
> I work in the Tampa Bay Area, which covers a lot of territory. There have been several beeps I have ignored because they were 20 miles away. Why should I drive 20 miles for a one mile ride? Also, I sometimes leave the app on when I am not "on duty" just to see where rider demand in the area is. Am now correct in assuming that we are obligated to accept all beeps? That kinda sucks!


In general, Uber likes to see you accepting most of those if you're "online". I think they expect it to stay at 80% or better. There's never been a definitive answer to what number they expect, but we have seen people get warnings for a low acceptance rate. (Just search these forums for "acceptance rate" and you'll find some posts discussing it.)

One way to get a feel for rider demand is to use the rider app. This will allow you to see how many cars are on the road and if there are any surges going on, without having to go online in the driver app.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

LenV said:


> Thanks very much, UC.
> I work in the Tampa Bay Area, which covers a lot of territory. There have been several beeps I have ignored because they were 20 miles away. Why should I drive 20 miles for a one mile ride? Also, I sometimes leave the app on when I am not "on duty" just to see where rider demand in the area is. Am now correct in assuming that we are obligated to accept all beeps? That kinda sucks!


You are not obligated but they watch driver acceptance rate, and driver cancel rate. Other people explain this as 2 separate metrics. The deal is this if you are online they expect you to do the ride. If you dont they get pissed if it happens to much.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

What markets still see the passenger rating prior to picking up the rider? Anybody?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Still seeing it in Providence


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Still seeing it in Providence


Change is most likely coming soon. Looks like each individual office decides what they want? Or they test different markets with different things? Have they lowered your rates yet?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Our rates dropped on September 5.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> The deal is this if you are online they expect you to do the ride. If you dont they get pissed if it happens to much.


There is the issue of Uber getting "pissed" if you don't take fares that are 20 miles away.....and then there is the issue of whether drivers are willing to risk losing money on distant fares so that Uber will be happy.....and then there is the issue of WHETHER Uber should offer fares that far away and whether not accepting them should count against a driver's "acceptance rate".

Just on this forum (a microcosm of the Uber driver community) we've seen drivers who not only offer their passengers everything under the sun but who also are willing to turn off their meters EARLY to help suck higher ratings from their passengers (and gold stars for their foreheads from Uber)....how surprised would anyone be that there are drivers out there chasing 20 mile fares in order to "protect" their acceptance rates?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> What markets still see the passenger rating prior to picking up the rider? Anybody?


Still here in DC


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Our rates dropped on September 5.


So it looks like if the drivers acceptance rate drop's, and the drivers cancel rate's increase then you will longer get riders ratings either. That's what happened in Chicago after a rate cut.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

mp775 said:


> This must be a glitch. There's no way the rider's name would be hidden; how would you confirm who your rider is? Did you see the phone number?


I noticed Monday that I wasn't seeing pax names on the ping. Stopped seeing pax ratings on the ping weeks and weeks ago, but if I hit 'more info' it comes up.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Should I ever encounter a reprimand from Uber for cancellations or non-acceptance, I will point them to this portion of our agreement that both parties in entered into:

"You shall be entitled to accept, reject, and select among the Requests received via the Service. You shall 
have no obligation to the Company to accept any Request. Following acceptance of a Request, however, 
you must perform the Request in accordance with the User’s specifications. Failure to provide promised 
services on an accepted Request shall constitute a material breach of this Agreement, and may subject 
you to damages."

As for the question of which drivers takes those pings to protect their ratings, in Denver it seems like none of them anymore. When I start getting far away pings I have to go offline for a minute or two to avoid them, because they will usually come back to me a second time, either after not accepting or after accepting and cancelling. I'll flip over the pax app and see plenty of drivers between me and this ping. Apparently this is the new standard.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

uberlady said:


> The passenger's name does disappear once you start navigation, replaced with how many minutes to arrival. But if you turn nav off, the name comes back.


Definitely does that to me in Florida. I'd still like to see the pax name even when in NAV mode.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby post about this topic just about sum's it up

Starting from last week, my Fare Offer screen hasn't shown the Pax name or Rating!
This is part of a concerted effort to deny the Drivers any information that gives them a Choice.
1) Destination on Waybill: GONE!
2) Flexibility to Cancel: GONE!
3) Pax name on Offer Screen: GONE!
4) Pax Rating on Offer Screen: GONE!

DRIVERS ARE DRONES TO UBER!


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is NOT a glitch!
> Starting from last week, my Fare Offer screen hasn't shown the Pax name or Rating!
> This is part of a concerted effort to deny the Drivers any information that gives them a Choice.
> 1) Destination on Waybill: GONE!
> ...


Look it is very simple for us drivers now. 
Since we are no longer able to view all pertinent information to give us drivers the ability of choice being independent contractors with our small businesses. 
I am going to rate every passenger a 1 star. 
What does it matter now? Other drivers are not able to view it. So what is the use?
I used it to gauge the quality of rider who I will encounter. Maybe not all will reflect the ratings, non-theless I had that choice.

*1 Star for all passengers*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I just rate Uber at the end of the ride. I take the passenger rating out of the game. I do not like being judgmental with everybody in life. I am thankful that the riders ordered the service, and I made some money. I am friendly to the riders, and try to to do everything I can so they use the service again. If the rider is a complete jerk then I would take that in consideration when I have to push the stupid star button at the end of the ride, to get another ride.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> Look it is very simple for us drivers now.
> Since we are no longer able to view all pertinent information to give us drivers the ability of choice being independent contractors with our small businesses.
> I am going to rate every passenger a 1 star.
> What does it matter now? Other drivers are not able to view it. So what is the use?
> ...


Can I make a small suggestion? If you haven't already, send am email to your local partners support address. Explain to them that you are no longer seeing the rider's rating on the pings. Ask them if this is a temporary software bug that they are aware of and are working to resolve. Explain that this is a metric that you find useful in exercising your right to accept or not accept a ride. This is a right under your partner agreement.

I'd be very interested in hearing what their response is to this. We can't assume anything, including the possibility that this is not a local bug in the software. If they lay it out on the table that they disabled the feature either in your market, or for you specifically, then go ahead with your original plan.

You might find that suddenly, you are seeing ratings again on the pings. Stranger things have happened.

Just my 2 cents... What you do is up to you. Best of luck!


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is NOT a glitch!
> Starting from last week, my Fare Offer screen hasn't shown the Pax name or Rating!
> This is part of a concerted effort to deny the Drivers any information that gives them a Choice.
> 1) Destination on Waybill: GONE!
> ...





UberCemetery said:


> Change is most likely coming soon. Looks like each individual office decides what they want? Or they test different markets with different things? Have they lowered your rates yet?





NightRider said:


> Can I make a small suggestion? If you haven't already, send am email to your local partners support address. Explain to them that you are no longer seeing the rider's rating on the pings. Ask them if this is a temporary software bug that they are aware of and are working to resolve. Explain that this is a metric that you find useful in exercising your right to accept or not accept a ride. This is a right under your partner agreement.
> 
> I'd be very interested in hearing what their response is to this. We can't assume anything, including the possibility that this is not a local bug in the software. If they lay it out on the table that they disabled the feature either in your market, or for you specifically, then go ahead with your original plan.
> 
> ...


What response have you guys received. Nothing yet from this end and I sent out an email regarding this on sunday when it first showed up


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> Nothing yet from this end and I sent out an email regarding this on sunday when it first showed up


The local office is probably "kicking this upstairs" so that you can get an accurate reply from the very highest levels. No doubt your concerns are being given the consideration and attention that Uber reserves for the most critical issues. Good Luck!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> What response have you guys received. Nothing yet from this end and I sent out an email regarding this on sunday when it first showed up


I haven't sent an email in on this.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I haven't sent an email in on this.


really? why not?


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

After I accept a request, I see ratings, first name, and still have to ability to cancel in Houston. 

If they eliminate this, I see no reason to continue driving for them. I suppose if I couldn't cancel, I could just sit still until the pax cancels. Or perhaps drive in the opposite direction. Oops, my phone crashed again!

LOL, or just quit driving.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

TheDude said:


> After I accept a request, I see ratings, first name, and still have to ability to cancel in Houston.
> 
> If they eliminate this, I see no reason to continue driving for them. I suppose if I couldn't cancel, I could just sit still until the pax cancels. Or perhaps drive in the opposite direction. Oops, my phone crashed again!
> 
> LOL, or just quit driving.


The thing is, if you read your agreement, you are free to not accept any ride, but once you accept you agree to complete the ride.. So from the terms of the contract, it's better to not accept a ride than it is to accept it and then cancel. This is also the specific part of the agreement that I'm referring to in my earlier post about sending uber an email.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

NightRider said:


> The thing is, if you read your agreement, you are free to not accept any ride, but once you accept you agree to complete the ride.. So from the terms of the contract, it's better to not accept a ride than it is to accept it and then cancel. This is also the specific part of the agreement that I'm referring to in my earlier post about sending uber an email.


I guess this is why the shrink the map so we can't really see where the request is, the name has been missing on the request screen for some time now. Oh well, I will keep canceling until the drop me.

Shit their rates are going to drop to match Lyft so I will prob quit anyway.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> really? why not?


I haven't sent an email as I think it's a waste of effort. Uber hasn't given me one straight answer in 20 months of driving UberTaxi. They care less about UberTaxi drivers concerns than an UberX drivers concerns.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here's a pic I lifted from a post in uberdrivers sub reddit:


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Here's a pic I lifted from a post in uberdrivers sub reddit:
> 
> View attachment 1409


Well, there's still too little information on this to know whether it is something being done to individual drivers, to sub-groups of drivers based on certain criteria, for certain riders, or to entire markets.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

We still have the rating and name in SF.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Well, there's still too little information on this to know whether it is something being done to individual drivers, to sub-groups of drivers based on certain criteria, for certain riders, or to entire markets.


Or if it's a network error. I had a trip last night that gave me "Loading address..." instead of the pickup location!


----------

